# New issue of Kungfu Taiji magazine 20 year anniversary issue!



## oaktree (Aug 28, 2012)

The latest issue of Kungfu Taiji magazine is out and it has alot of great stuff.
 As always Kungfu Taiji magazine gives away the free VHS/DVD's and this time one of them is a Xingyi dvd http://www.martialartsmart.com/dvd-og012.html

There are some great articles in regard to Chen Taijiquan. Chen Bing gives a brief article, Ren Guangyi has an article, there is an article on Feng Zhiqiang.

 Shou Yu Liang has an article and Helen Liang has a page dedicated to all her videos. Also Dale Dugas has an article and a picture of him. Of course there are many other great things in this issue of Kungfu magazine that are worth checking out.


----------



## DaleDugas (Aug 29, 2012)

Im going to have to get a copy!

Woo hoo!


----------

